# Winter Sweater for Cozi



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Cozi looks absolutely adorable in her new sweater. Looks very warm and toasty.


----------



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

Adorable! Where did you get the pattern? I'm a knitter as well and I'd LOVE to knit the boys a sweater.


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you! I am not one to dress up my dogs, but this is the first time I've had a dog back east and I felt like she might need one with this new short hair. 

The pattern is from a book called "Stylish Knits for Dogs" by Ilene hochberg.

It was really easy to do, and I found most of the ones in the book are really cute!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

She looks so sweet! Wow, she's really grown since you last posted photos. She doesn't look like such a puppy anymore!


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Yea, I was out of town for a month (she stayed home with my husband) and when I came back she looked HUGE to me! Now with her hair gone she seems smaller but like you said, very grown up.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't knit but this is so cute I wish I did!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

OMG you should seriously set up an etsy site and knit them and sell them if you can do enough to sell them. I love it, very nice colors and so cute.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh, what a GREAT JOB! And lovely colors for him! I bet that keeps him nice and toasty.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

*Professional vs Not So Much*

I was admiring the sweater you made for Cozi and figured I could share my first attempt at knitting. I figured a sweater couldn't be too hard, especially with some practice. Well, learning to knit wasn't too bad. Learning how to follow a pattern... let's just say, I could use some more practice. :doh:

I aspire to the talents of Cozi. Good thing we live in Texas. Not sure Zulee understands the concept of a sweater anyway.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey that's a really cute sweater.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

So cute thanks for sharing !


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I think both "designers" did great~ I love it!


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh this is a great sweater!! Nice job!! As you can see, we both like orange 

It looks too cute on Zulee



BFF said:


> I was admiring the sweater you made for Cozi and figured I could share my first attempt at knitting. I figured a sweater couldn't be too hard, especially with some practice. Well, learning to knit wasn't too bad. Learning how to follow a pattern... let's just say, I could use some more practice. :doh:
> 
> I aspire to the talents of Cozi. Good thing we live in Texas. Not sure Zulee understands the concept of a sweater anyway.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

hahaha Thanks for the encouragement. I made the neck the right size, but the body of the sweater is WAY too big around and a little too long. She wasn't sure how to walk in it without wobbling around! Too funny!

Someday, I can figure out how to do a cable knit and get it to fit properly. It was fun to do even if she can't wear it.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

AH - they both look so CUTE !!!! My mom used to make matching sweaters for our black spoo and me and my sister LOL - people on the streets would just go crazy LOL 

We did that only while he was a puppy though : )


----------



## spongebud (Nov 25, 2009)

Do poodles get cold easier than other breeds? Since they have hair instead of fir? Do you put a sweater on him cause he needs it or cause it's cute? The friend who gave me my poodle also gave me a sweater for him. Do I need to use it? Thanks.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh noooo !!!! They do not need a sweater - they just look cute in them ! I know I recently read on somebody's site that standard male got lost in the snowy mountain and was found like 3 days later completely OK - so ...

I do not think Mini or Toy would survive though : ((( 

BUT, in normal conditions - poodle does not need any kind of extra clothing ; )


----------



## Teresa (Aug 20, 2009)

I wish I had the talent you both have for knitting! Alas, no such thing. There's got to be some weird block in my brain since any kind of craft ends up looking like a complete disaster. :wacko: 


They both look so adorable!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Cute! I want one for TheQueen! lol

Wish I could knit... my mom tried to teach me one time and just gave up since my knots were TOO TIGHT as well as I had no idea what I did with them. They looked cool, but weren't real ones.


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you!!

Honestly, I think knitting is hard just because they make the patterns so darn hard to understand:wacko:

Now I just want to make more, even though she doesn't need them!! It's just fun and relaxing to make- and small so they knit up fast


----------

